

Ask HN: Gifted Stereotypes and the neighbours - softwaredad

(I figure this is a good crowd to ask this question. It's not tech related, but I bet a number of you have been through this.)<p>Last night, as for a decade, we had dinner with the neighbours. Two of the families have kids who are the same age as DD12. All three were tested for giftedness; only our daughter was identified. She's happily in the gifted program at school.<p>Apparently, the other kids and their siblings gave DD12 a hard time last night, about gifted kids being stuck up, feeble, geeky and elitist. DD12 is none of these things, but her feelings were very badly hurt. She feels betrayed by her best friend while she was younger. My wife wants to stop the dinners (though she really likes them) just to protect DD12. DD12 wants me to be mad with her: all I can do it reassure her that it gets better (I've been there).<p>What would you do?
======
mikehur
I was in a gifted program as a child, and I have two daughters (9 & 11) in the
program now. It is unfortunate that your guests didn't have better manners,
but that type of teasing seems to be common. If your daughter is introverted,
it is possible that she is misjudged. I found "Hidden Gifts of the Introverted
Child" to be a great book, with lots of tips to help improve esteem and
acceptance.

